
Lessons from the Gmail API – A Batch Request Design Doc - longkai
https://xiaolongtongxue.com/articles/2017/lessons-from-gmail-api-a-batch-request-design-doc/
======
dolmen
Links to open source implementation of server-side in golang and client side
in EcmaScript would be welcome.

